
Show HN: Methodfinder for Python - billsix
https://github.com/billsix/methodfinder
======
billsix
Many times, you know the input and output of a procedure that you know must
exist, but can't remember the name.

Methodfinder finds the name. Let me know if you find it useful!

    
    
       >>> import methodfinder
       >>> methodfinder.find([]) == 0
       len([])
       sum([])
       >>> methodfinder.find([]) == False
       any([])
       bool([])
       callable([])
       >>> methodfinder.find(3) == "3"
       ascii(3)
       format(3)
       repr(3)
       str(3)
       >>> methodfinder.find([1,2,6,7], 6) == True
       6 in [1, 2, 6, 7]
       [1, 2, 6, 7].__contains__(6)

